# Des DD externes et des maux [2] !...



## baldman (21 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,
mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à booter sur mon disque dur externe
c'est un freecom classic sl  en usb
je suis sur imac G3 500 mhz, mac os x panther.
en fait,j'ai formaté le DD externe en mac os, fait un clone de mon DD avec Carbon Copy Cloner.
le DD externe est reconnu, monte sans problème, sur l'utilitaire de disque il est reconnu et dans les infos il est marqué comme bootable.
dans préférences système/demarrage ,il apparait comme disque de demarrage mais rien, ne veut pas redemarrer.
redemarrage de l'ordi avec alt, il est aussi reconnu comme disque de demarrage là aussi rien ,la pomme apparait et après cmme un panneau d'iinterdiction
donc voilà il est reconnu partout,bootable,mais ne boote pas!
est-ce que le fait qu'il soit en usb y fait quelque chose (usb 1 en plus je crois)donc trop lent pour permettre le demarrage??
si quelqu'un a une solution?merçi d'avance


----------



## Brett Sinclair (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour offrir à ma fille, j'ai récupéré un iMac G3 350 que j'ai boosté en mémoire et sur lequel j'ai installé Panther : ça tourne!  Lentement, mais ça tourne... 

Pour optimiser mon affaire, vu que le DD original ne fait que 7 Go à 4200 tours, j'ai changé le DD en le remplaçant par un 40Go à 7200...

Mais là, impossible de faire démarrer la bestiole!!!
Sur le DD en question il y a OS 9.2 pour le moment. Je l'ai essayé sur un G4 du bureau, il marche nickel, mais sur le iMac, rien à faire j'ai l'icone clignotant avec le point d'interrogation comme quoi il ne trouve pas le système... 
Et le plus étrange c'est qu'avec ce DD installé, impossible de booter sur un CD...

J'ai remis l'ancien DD en place pour le moment. Tout fonctionne de nouveau (le boot CD aussi)

Une idée sur la raison pour laquelle ce disque dur n'est pas reconnu ??


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

Peut être un pb de cavaliers pour qu'il soit reconnu en maître ?!...
Sinon, installé et l'iMac booté sur le CD d'install, est il reconnu par l'Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Brett Sinclair (13 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Peut être un pb de cavaliers pour qu'il soit reconnu en maître ?!...
> Sinon, installé et l'iMac booté sur le CD d'install, est il reconnu par l'Utilitaire de disque ?



Mon problème, c'est que quand ce DD est installé, impossible de booter sur le CD d'install !   

Alors qu'avec le DD d'origine pas de soucis pour booter sur CD...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

Voilà je suis passé sous mac depuis 3 mois et j'avis eu qques problèmes pour voir mon disque externe car il était formaté en NTFS. 
 Après de longues manips (transferts des données sur PC, formatqge en FAT32, puis retransfert des données) car je n'avais pas d'usb 2 sur mon pc, mon mac a détécté le disque et tout marchait bien dans le meileur des mondes.
 Mais voilà qu'il ya deux semaines, mon mac voit tjs le DD externe, je peux l'explorer mais dès que j'essaye un transfert du disque externe vers mon DD interne, ça plante.
 Alors c'est un des premiers plantages sous mac pour moi alors je vais essayer de l'expliquer:
 Le finder cherche avec le petit rond multicolore et ne s'arrete jamais. Les autres programmes marches tjs et je peux les utiliser. Qd je demande de relancer le finder, le finder disparait mais ne réaparait jamais.
 La solution que j'ai trouvé pour débloqué: appuie long sur le bouton au dos de mon imac G5 pour l'éteindre et je le relance.
 Quelqu'un pourrait t il me donner une explication et encore mieux une solution et désolé pour l'épilogue 
 Merci 
 SMile


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

J'ai acheté un disque dur chez MacWay : premier problème, la liaison firewire ne fonctionnait pas (2 heures pour copier 20Mo). Deuxième problème : le disque dur ne monte plus. Et troisième problème : impossible de joindre macway, pas de réponse avant lundi prochain !

Qui sait comment le faire (re)monter sur le bureau ?

Albert


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

Check d'abord le câble firewire, m'est arrivé les mêmes problèmes (vitesse escargot et problème de montage) simplement à cause du câble.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Check d'abord le câble firewire, m'est arrivé les mêmes problèmes (vitesse escargot et problème de montage) simplement à cause du câble.



J'ai le même problème avec le câble usb.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Check d'abord le câble firewire, m'est arrivé les mêmes problèmes (vitesse escargot et problème de montage) simplement à cause du câble.



J'ajouterais qu'il te faut faire attention à la version des extentions Firewire (sous os 9.. : 2.8.5 mini pour Activateur Firewire et Gestion Firewire ; sous OS X : ?)...

Concernant MacWay, le SAV est EXTREMENT difficile à joindre mais le type est apparemment seul !? :affraid:  ; ceci dit, il est (était ? il a peut être fini par se sauver !?   ) trés sympa et très compétent... 
Essayes de lui envoyer un mail ou un fax...

Service Technique MACWAY-MISTERMAC
1 rue Transversale C
67550 Vendenheim
France
Tèl : 0890 809 209 du lundi au vendredi de 9H à 13H
Fax : 0890 809 109
mail: sav@macway.com


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème avec le câble usb.


bon ben ou c'est les extensions du concom (si os9), ou le bridge oxford 922 ou alors le disque lui-meme, diagnostique de l'Utilitaire disque ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ben ou c'est les extensions du concom (si os9), ou le bridge oxford 922 ou alors le disque lui-meme, diagnostique de l'Utilitaire disque ?



L'utilitaire disque le lisait, j'ai décidé d'effacer le disque et son icône a réapparu.
Reste le problème de la liaison firewre

Albert


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ben ou c'est les extensions du concom (si os9), ou le bridge oxford 922 ou alors le disque lui-meme, diagnostique de l'Utilitaire disque ?




Reste toujours la liaison firewire : 2 heures pour 20Mo !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais qu'il te faut faire attention à la version des extentions Firewire (sous os 9.. : 2.8.5 mini pour Activateur Firewire et Gestion Firewire ; sous OS X : ?)...
> 
> Concernant MacWay, le SAV est EXTREMENT difficile à joindre mais le type est apparemment seul !? :affraid:  ; ceci dit, il est (était ? il a peut être fini par se sauver !?   ) trés sympa et très compétent...
> Essayes de lui envoyer un mail ou un fax...
> ...


 toujours aucune réponse de Macway et impossible de joindre le SAV au téléphone !


----------



## geoffroyversailles (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai une galère ! Mon disque externe combo Firewire/ Usb ne monte plus sur le bureau mais reste visible dans l'utilitaire de disque qui peut pas le reparer.

L'assistance Maxtor m'a conseille de sauver mes donnees et de le reformater.

Quel logiciel utiliser pour ca ??? je suis sur Mac OSX Jaguar

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## alziz (22 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour.
Je suis sur Emac et mac os X10.3.7
J'ai acheté un safe disk 200go FW et Usb2 chez macway.
Or l'usb2 fonctionne mais pas le FW? J'ai testé le DD sur un autre Imac et ça marche Nickel.

Est ce que qq un à deja eu ce probleme ?
Je sais pas si c'est un probleme software ou hardware, machine ou perif.

Merci


----------



## korto (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à Tous!
Je suis désespérée!!?après avoir utilisé pendant de longues semaines mon DD externe (seagate, usb2) sans aucun problème voilà que bêtement mon pied à frôlé le bloc "anti-surtension" et à débranché un cable d'alimentation (mal branché! ben oui?) en pleine utilisation?c'est con?RRRRR?J'ai tt éteind, débranché, rebranché; rien à faire il ne monte plus sur le bureau!!
j'ai essayé aussi de le faire monter sur un autre Mac sur lequel il montait avant?il ne monte plus!!!!  
le mac indique " le disque inséré ne contient aucun volume lisible par os X. pour continuer avec ce disque cliquer sur ignorer" (il me propose donc 3 choix : ignorer, initialiser, éjecter)
L'utilitaire de disque le reconnait mais refuse de le faire monter et il apparait grisé.
L'information système le trouve aussi.
ça veux dire quoi? j'ai tt perdu? Comment le forcer à monter sur le bureau?
J'étais en cours de réalisations de mon book depuis plus d'un mois?je flippe,une solution svp!!!
merci! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

Avec Utilitaire disque essaie moultes fois de le réparer, parfois ça marche après une pelleté de tentatives.

Si celà ne marche pas il te faudra des softs plus spécialisés : TechTool Pro 4 ou Diskwarrior.


----------



## korto (23 Janvier 2005)

...merci de me répondre si vite!!
...J'ai essayé vraiment, vraiment beaucoup, je cherche une solution depuis 8 h00 du mat.
En fait l'utilitaire de disque ne me permet aucune action sur le disque en question (réparation) si ce n'est "effacement" (pitié, non!) ou "monter" mais...pas moyen.
Hum, si je dois passer à des trucs plus compliqué, je risque d'avoir besoin d'aide mais alors genre...un pas à pas pour enfant de 6 ans!!
tu serais ok pour m'en dire plus?!  
merci encore! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

korto a dit:
			
		

> ...merci de me répondre si vite!!
> ...J'ai essayé vraiment, vraiment beaucoup, je cherche une solution depuis 8 h00 du mat.
> En fait l'utilitaire de disque ne me permet aucune action sur le disque en question (réparation) si ce n'est "effacement" (pitié, non!) ou "monter" mais...pas moyen.
> Hum, si je dois passer à des trucs plus compliqué, je risque d'avoir besoin d'aide mais alors genre...un pas à pas pour enfant de 6 ans!!
> ...



C'est assez mal parti. Comme les softs que je te cite sont payant, soit tu devras les acheter ou mieux trouver un pote qui les a chez lui et y aller faire ces réparations. Possible ?


----------



## korto (23 Janvier 2005)

Nooooon!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

korto a dit:
			
		

> Nooooon!!!


Tu as reçu un message privé.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles


----------



## korto (23 Janvier 2005)

hum! je t'ai dit...suis pastrès douée mais je suis toujours en cours suite au message privé...
je te tiens au courant!!


----------



## roro (23 Janvier 2005)

bah alors, personne pour répondre à ma cousine    :love: 

je précise que sur l'iMac G4, la version de Mac OS est 10.2.x Là, le DD monte sans pb en FW rapidement.
Sur son eMac en 10.3.7, parfois ça gèle le système. Extinction puis redémarrage obligatoire.
Curieusement, une fois on a réussi à faire monter le DD en FW. il est apparu sur le bureau au bout de 2mn pendant que je trifouillais la connectique au niveau du DD.
Mais je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire la chose.

Depuis, quand on le connecte sur l'un des 2 ports FW, soit il ne se passe rien, soit ça freeze le Mac.

Ca peut être dû à la version 10.3.7 ou alors selon vous, les ports FW sont morts sur son eMac ?
sachant que dernièrement, elle l'avait connecté à l'iMac en mode target avec succès.
D'ailleurs, faudrait peut être refaire la chose pour vérifier que le port FW est tjs ok... l'idée me vient seulement maintenant.   

vos avis sont les bienvenus


----------



## korto (23 Janvier 2005)

bon, ben pas moyen...
je tel demain à la hotline seagate, j'essaierai ptet aussi avec Norton disk doctor   
Il faut absolument que je récupère mes fichiers...
AU SECOURS!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

korto a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben pas moyen...
> je tel demain à la hotline seagate, j'essaierai ptet aussi avec Norton disk doctor
> Il faut absolument que je récupère mes fichiers...
> AU SECOURS!!!



Est-ce que le soft le voit ce disque ?


----------



## alziz (25 Janvier 2005)

Après une petite discussion avec Mac Way, c'est résolu.
Il s'agit d'un problème de MAJ de Firmware (celui du port firewire).
Le DD fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

J'ai acheté un dique dur Macway : la liaison firewire ne fonctionne pas (2h pour charger 20Mo).

Qui saurait pourquoi ?

Albert


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

geoffroyversailles a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai une galère ! Mon disque externe combo Firewire/ Usb ne monte plus sur le bureau mais reste visible dans l'utilitaire de disque qui peut pas le reparer.
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai fait avec Utilitaire disque du sytème.
Albert


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un dique dur Macway : la liaison firewire ne fonctionne pas (2h pour charger 20Mo).
> 
> Qui saurait pourquoi ?


Ce genre pb a parfois des raisons obscures !...
Ce n'est pas forcément la "liaison FW" qui est en cause ! Il peut y avoir des pbs avec les couches basses d'os X !...

As tu interrogé la hotline de Macway à ce sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre pb a parfois des raisons obscures !...
> Ce n'est pas forcément la "liaison FW" qui est en cause ! Il peut y avoir des pbs avec les couches basses d'os X !...
> 
> As tu interrogé la hotline de Macway à ce sujet ?



Le SAV de MacWay ne repond pas aux emails et impossible de les avoir au téléphone !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

alziz a dit:
			
		

> Après une petite discussion avec Mac Way, c'est résolu.
> Il s'agit d'un problème de MAJ de Firmware (celui du port firewire).
> Le DD fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.



J'ai le même problème sans avoir la chance d'avoir la moindre aide du sav de MacWay. Peux tu me dire ce que tu as fait ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

alziz a dit:
			
		

> Après une petite discussion avec Mac Way, c'est résolu.
> Il s'agit d'un problème de MAJ de Firmware (celui du port firewire).
> Le DD fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.



Où trouve-t-on cette maj du firmware  du port firewire ?  j'ai le même problème.
Albert


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

Paix à son âme.


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

korto a dit:
			
		

> ...Norton disk doctor...


Surtout pas ! Sous os X avec ce truc, t'es *sûr* de ne rien récupérer  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas ! Sous os X avec ce truc, t'es *sûr* de ne rien récupérer  :mouais:


T'inquiètes il est reformaté ce HD (la meilleure désinstalle de Norton d'ailleurs )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Où trouve-t-on cette maj du firmware du port firewire ? j'ai le même problème, personne ne sait ?
Albert


----------



## ytu (7 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 
je suis novice sur ce forum donc soyez indulgent si je ne respecte pas tout les usages... bref, j'ai un probleme important qu'il me faut rapidement resoudre, le voici,
Je possede un disque dur externe maxtor 160 Go personal storage 5000dv avec lequel je stocke mes importation de fichier video (je travaille essentiellement sur final cut), je travaillais encore ce midi lorsqu'il a commencé a ralentir, dès lors je quitte l'application, je l'ejecte, le relance puis petit a petit tout mes projets ne se lance plus, il serait "endommagés" puis au fur et a mesure que plus rien ne s'ouvre et que j'essaye de le relancer proprement, il finit par ne même plus apparaitre avant de finir par seulement ouvrir l'icone "disque illisible ou contenant des information illisible pour mac osx" bref, j'essaye de passer par l'utilitaire de disque et voici ce qu'il stipule lorsque j'essaye de le verifier, à l'étape "verification du volume HFS Plus" -> 

Entrée de fichier catalogue introuvable pour l'extension/:
Vérification du volume a echoué

Erreur:la tache sous jacente a signalé un echec à la fermeture (-9972)

...

Bref, d'un côté le site maxtor n'explique rien, et je commence a m'impatienter, inutile de vous dire combien les donnés de ce disque me sont precieuses... et j'ai du mal a envisager la possibilité de n'avoir seulement que le formatage pour solution...

Donc s'il vous plait, AIDER MOI, j'en ai maaaarrre, inutile egalement de vous preciser que je ne suis pas un grand informaticien, donc si vous avez une solution, soyer comprehensible pour un simple mortel tel que moi, merci.

Ma configuration:
mac osx 10.3.7, emac 700 MHz powerpc G4.


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

Ton DD a les symptômes d'un DD dont des secteurs rendent l'âme ! Certainement ceux de la table d'affectation.
Il faudrait tenter de le faire observer par DiskWarrior.

Quelques infos de plus ici : Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Toujours personne pour me dire où on trouve cette mise à jour ?
Albert


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Un petit coup de fil chez Macway !...


----------



## heroe (21 Février 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai acheté un disque dur USB 2 TEAC de 120 GO,
celui marche tres bien sur PC mais quand je veux le mettre sur mon alu12 il ne marche pas du tout meme en le formatant avec l'utilitaire de disque en Mac OS étendu...
le formatage a l'air de marché, je peux y mettre des donners, mais quand je veux les recuperer, la toupie se met a tourner pendant des heures et je suis obligé de redemarer.
sniff...
je sais pas comment faire.   

resnif!
heroe


----------



## heroe (22 Février 2005)

j'ai un alu12 de 1ghz, il est bien usb 2?


----------



## heroe (24 Février 2005)

au moins on peut déplacer le thread dans "Des DD externes et des maux"...
je désespere pas...
 :sick:     :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> au moins on peut déplacer le thread dans "Des DD externes et des maux"...


C'est fait 

Mais cela ne résout pas encore le pb  :rateau:


----------



## heroe (24 Février 2005)

malheuresement non!
mais mon vendeur a repris le DD,
je vais m'orienter vers du firewire.


----------



## fisheye (26 Février 2005)

Depuis l'automne 2002 j'utilise un disque externe Firewire macway 80 go. Il est presque plein. Et avant hier, cata!!!: je l'ai débranché par mégarde alors qu'il était allumé et connecté. Depuis, non seulement il ne monte plus sur le bureau, mais il bloque le fonctionnement du mac. Jusqu'à présent, depuis cet "incident", je n'ai pas osé l'éteindre, mais j'ai du le débrancher un fois le mac éteint. L'éteindre représente t-il un rsque supplémentaire?

Ai-je une chance de le voir fonctionner à nouveau normalement sans effacer les données qu'il contient?? Je les ai sauvegardé au fil du temps, un nombre "incalculable" de cédéroms, si je pouvais éviter d'avoir à recharger toutes ces données, il y en a pour des jours et des jours!

D'avance merc i à ceux qui ont des idées et/ou l'expérience de cette situation. Je précise que ce disque est conncté à un powerbook G3 dont le disque interne est partionné OS92.K2 et OS 10.3.....


----------



## MarcMame (26 Février 2005)

fisheye a dit:
			
		

> L'éteindre représente t-il un rsque supplémentaire?


Non. Le risque à déjà été pris lors du débranchement à chaud sans démontage du bureau.
Eteint ton disque, éteint le mac, rebranche tout le monde, allume ton mac, une fois le mac complement booté, allume ton disque. Si tout va bien il devrait remonter tout seul.

D'une manière générale, les périphériques FireWire doivent être éteint lors des branchements/débranchements.


----------



## golf (26 Février 2005)

Un peu de lecture : Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2005)

Je conseille DiskWarrior pour reconstruire la table des fichiers du disque.


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Attention, il est souvent impératif de passer DiskWarrior deux fois pour que la reconstruction de cette table soit pleinement opérationnelle


----------



## MarcMame (28 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il est souvent impératif de passer DiskWarrior deux fois pour que la reconstruction de cette table soit pleinement opérationnelle


  C'est vrai ?


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Cela vient d'arriver 3 fois ces dernières semaines, avec un de mes DD FW, mon iBook en janvier et le Pismo du vieux râleur vendredi dernier 
DiskWarrior n'est pas en cause, c'est dû à l'état du DD endommagé et c'est dans le fouillis des messages de DiskWarrior qu'on a trouvé ce conseil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela vient d'arriver 3 fois ces dernières semaines, avec un de mes DD FW, mon iBook en janvier et le Pismo du vieux râleur vendredi dernier
> DiskWarrior n'est pas en cause, c'est dû à l'état du DD endommagé et c'est dans le fouillis des messages de DiskWarrior qu'on a trouvé ce conseil



et en plus, c'est vrai


----------



## MarcMame (28 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> c'est dû à l'état du DD endommagé et c'est dans le fouillis des messages de DiskWarrior qu'on a trouvé ce conseil


Un conseil dans ces cas particuliers, je veux bien, mais comme tu parlais d'*impératif...*


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil dans ces cas particuliers, je veux bien, mais comme tu parlais d'*impératif...*


Mouarfff


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il est souvent impératif de passer DiskWarrior...


L'impératif sied mieux dans ces cas de cata à vous faire péter une durit  :rateau:


----------



## MarcMame (28 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'impératif sied mieux dans ces cas de cata à vous faire péter une durit  :rateau:


Il y a une notion d'obligatoire avec _impératif_ qui s'associe, je trouve, assez mal avec _souvent_. 
Du moins c'est que je j'ai appris à l'école.  
On ne va pas en faire un cake.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Comment faire monter un dd qui ne monte plus ? Il est reconnu par "utilitaire de disque" mais n'apparaît pas sur le bureau.

Merci

Albert


----------



## fisheye (11 Mars 2005)

Comme je n'avais pas le choix, j'ai éteint le disque externe (débranché par mégarde et rebranché de même!!!) puis le mac, puis tout rallumé et tout fonctionne normalement.

Mais ce disque est presque plein, je dois donc en acheter un secon, peut-être de + grande capacité. Mais n'y a-t-il pas une limite à la taille de disque que l'on peut connecter à chaque modèle de Mac??? Il me semble l'avoir lu qq part. Mais où Hou-hou? 

J'utilise un vieux 8600 avec 9.1 et un PB Firewire avec 9.2 et OS X.3 et voudrais pouvoir connecter un DD Firewire de 1600 Go ou plus indifférement sur ces 2 machines. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

A propos du PB qui avais des pb d'utilisation du Combo interne. Macmame avait donné une solution de réparation que j'ai utilisé, qui a marché, mais peu de temps. A moins que?

Merci à tous


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

fisheye a dit:
			
		

> DD Firewire de 1600 Go


Il doit y avoir une erreur car le plus gros DD actuel est de 400 Go !...



			
				fisheye a dit:
			
		

> A propos du PB qui avais des pb d'utilisation du Combo interne. Macmame avait donné une solution de réparation que j'ai utilisé, qui a marché, mais peu de temps. A moins que?


On évite de mélanger les sujets dans un même fil


----------



## bernnard (15 Mars 2005)

[Et comment on fait pour le savoir? J'ai le même] J'ai scindé la discussion car on mélange là les pbs de reconnaissance de DD par os X avec le pb des DD formaté pour Pc.
golf 

pb avec un DD externe Archos qui était reconnu sous Mac OS 10.2.8 mais qui ne l'est plus depuis qu'on m'a changé la carte mère.


Merci d'avance .


----------



## bernnard (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai exactement le même pb avec un DD ext Archos qui n'est pas detecté sous Mac OS 10.2.8 (j'ai un Powerbook G4) depuis qu'on a changé la carte mère. Par contre, il detecte parfaitement mon appareil photo numérique Canon 300D. Je m'interroge.


----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai eu des problèmes avec le firewire sous MacOS X.3.8
Il était ultra lent et le disque se démontait tout seul. J'ai réglé mon problème en faisant une mise à jour combo de mon système. C'est peut-être à essayer...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2005)

Tu vas dans "A propos de ce mac", menu pomme, "plus d'infos...", onglet ATA
Et la, tu regardes "Systemes de fichier".
Sur le DD interne, tu devrais etre en HFS+ journalisé.
Et sur les disques externes "Archos et DD externe", tu verras le type de formatage, ce qui permettra peut etre de connaitre la cause de ton probleme.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Sans avoir d'explications mais ça peut sauver certains :

Un dd acheté chez MacWay ne montait pas,ou bien montait mais la liaison firewire ne fonctionnait pas,  bien qu'il fut reconnu par l'utilitaire disque. Réparé par l'utilitaire disque, il ne montait toujours pas.

J'ai eu l'idée de brancher mon dd  sur mon portable muni du  système X.2.8. Miracle, l'utilitaire disque me l'a réparé. Il fonctionne parfaitement maintenant !

En conclusion : impossible de le "réparer" avec X.3.8. et possible avec X.2.8

Si quelqu'un a une explication...!

Albert


----------



## fisheye (17 Mars 2005)

J'ai tapé un zéro de trop, je voulais écrire 160 go. Bref, selon vous, je peux connecter un disque de cette taille, voir + grand à mon PB G3 Firewire et à mon 8600 déjà équipé d'une carte PCI Firewire à laquelle un disque de 80 go est déjà connecté mais plein?


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

Oui


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

c'est quoi une table sur le disque?


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mars 2005)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une table sur le disque?


En général on fait plutot l'inverse. On met le disque sur la table.


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une table sur le disque?


A la fois le sommaire et l'index du DD


----------



## kolok (26 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai besoin de stocker et de deplacer pas mal de données. Pour ce faire, j'ai des disques externes de marque quelconque (le Pb apparait avec tous, sauf avec LaCie)

Au bout d'un certain temps et malgre des controles / reparation reguliers , les disques deviennent de moins en moins accessible (temps de reconnaissance). A tel point que souvent, je doit les vider, puis les reformater.

Je precise que les données que je stocke sont des images, ce qui fait qu'il y a plusieurs milliers de petits fichiers.

Je precise aussi que pour des raisons d'echanges, je formate ces disques en mode compatible windows. Apparement, pour ceux que je formate pour mac, le probleme survient moins vite, mais il se produit quand meme.


Si quelqu'un a une idées pour empecher cela, je lui en serait tres reconnaissant


----------



## kolok (26 Mars 2005)

Hello, j'ai un probleme presque identique avec mes disque USB2 (de marque queconque).

A force de les laisser brancher, ils finissent par "revenir", mais bon c'est purement lourd !!

Par contre la description du Pb n'est pas tout a fait la meme. Si je regarde dans les infos systeme. mon disque n'existe meme pas. ou bien , il se met a chercher et ne trouve rien

diskwarrior est il capable d'agir dans ce cas ??


----------



## kolok (26 Mars 2005)

J'avais un souci avec un HDD externe qui ne se montait plus suite à un plantage. J'ai tourner un moment sans rien trouver, on m'a conseiller DiskWarrior.

Finalement, j'ai trouver un truc tous simple, tous gratuit

Comme mon disque etait formateur en PC, je l'a tout simplement fait verifier/reparer sur un PC. Pas besoin d'acheter un soft particulier. Tout fonctionne nickel depuis.


----------



## tcoucha (4 Avril 2005)

salut a tous ! j ai un ^probleme de disque dur ! j'ai utiliser TechTool Pro 4 ainsi que drive 10 mais rien n'y fait a chaque fois ils me disent : impossible de demonter le disque !!!
Alors j'ai voulu l effacer et tampis perdre tout !! mais maintenant meme utilitaire disque me dit la meme chose et ne veut pas executer la commande EFFACER !!
Bon et moi alors je fais quoi maintenant ? je peux pas le reparer je peux pas l'effacer !!
et c est quoi exactement ce : impossible de demonter le disque
merci a vous tous


----------



## golf (4 Avril 2005)

DD externe, interne ?


----------



## 406 (5 Avril 2005)

partage fichiers ?


----------



## tcoucha (5 Avril 2005)

c est bien un disque INTERNE !! et non pas de partage fichier !! Pour info j'ai reinstaller OSX sur un autre DD interne et j'arrive a consulter ce DD endomager via ce nouveau OSX alors je comprend pas !! pourquoi j'arrive a consulter mais pas a demarrer sur ce DD ou a le reparer ou meme encore a l'effacer !! j comprend pas ....


----------



## golf (5 Avril 2005)

Dans pas mal de cas de figure, le seul outil valable pour ce type de dépannage est : DiskWarrior...

Cf : Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


----------



## tcoucha (6 Avril 2005)

... je vais essayer on verra bien merci a tous !!


----------



## tcoucha (7 Avril 2005)

.... bon rien de nouveau toujours le meme probleme avec Disck Warrior !!


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2005)

Juste une question... tu démarres bien sur CD pour faire ces tentatives de réparation?

Si tu bootes sur disque dur, même si ce n'est pas sur le disque que tu veux réparer, il est possible que certains alias de fichiers système pointent vers des fichiers situés sur le disque en question (ce qui empêche son "démontage")


----------



## will be (8 Avril 2005)

Un Imac 350 ne sait pas gérer un disque de plus de 36 Go il faut le partitionner d'abord et ensuite l'installer dans le Imac...


----------



## Serafina (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 
bien que novice en informatique, je voudrais acheter un disque dur externe pour gérer la video. Avez-vous une idée sur la meilleure marque? Est-ce préférable d'acheter un interne avec boitier? Et dernière question : comment procéder pour l'installer? C'est énorme ce que je vous demande, mais je suis vraiment débutante en la matière! Merci.


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2005)

du nouveau?


----------



## tcoucha (11 Avril 2005)

NON j ai pas essayer sur disk Bootable !! je fais ca sur l'autre disque dur !! bon j'essaye je vous tien o courant .... merci encore ....


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2005)

ET bien ESSAIE depuis un CDbootable! Je te dis que même en démarrant sur un autre DD, pour je ne sais quelle raison, des alias du système pointent sur le DD principal ce qui fait que certains fichiers sont ouverts (et ce DD ne peut donc pas être démonté)


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2005)

alors? du nouveau?


----------



## Le Loupiot (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Une amie a un gros problème : elle n'arrive pas à monter son disque dur externe sur son bureau (OS 10.4). 
J'ai essayé de voir ce qu'il se passait avec l'utilitaire de disque, et j'ai ce message en vérifiant le disque et en tentant de le réparer : 

*************
Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Longueur de clé non valide
La vérification du volume a échoué.

Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

1 volume HFS vérifié
1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur

*************
Ca ne me dit rien de bon... Que faire ? 
Merci, Cyrille


----------



## daffyb (3 Novembre 2005)

DiskWarrior peut &#234;tre le solution


----------



## Le Loupiot (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci, Daffyb, sais-tu si DiskWarrior est efficace (voire "tr&#232;s efficace") ?


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Tr&#232;s efficace tant qu'il s'agit de pbs soft et/ou de secteurs [95% des cas]


----------



## Yggdrasill (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Très efficace tant qu'il s'agit de pbs soft et/ou de secteurs [95% des cas]



  Et que faire lorsque l'on est dans les 5 autres %?
Voici ce que me met DiskWarrior 3:


```
Directory cannot be rebuilt because the disk format is unsupported

Directory cannot be rebuild this is not a Ma..
   This disk does not appear on the desktop
   This disk is 279,46GB in size

Advanced:
    Device ID: disk3
    sectors: 586 072 386
    Sectors size: 512 Bytes
    File system type:[unknow]
    Model: Cypress semi conductor USB2.0 Storage
```

Depuis quand Tiger ne supporte pas le FAT32? il etait encore parfaitement lisible il y a deux jours!
Que puis-je faire dans ce cas, en sachant que l'utilitaire de disque plante systematiquement lorsque je le lance si ce disque est connecter sur l'usb?

Merci bcp!


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Et que faire lorsque l'on est dans les 5 autres %


C'est de la panne matérielle...
Généralement, poubelle...
Eventuellement en faisant jouer la garantie.



			
				Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce que me met DiskWarrior 3:
> ...
> Depuis quand Tiger ne supporte pas le FAT32?


Heuuu...
Présentement, c'est DiskWarrior qui ne sait pas le gérer ; ce n'est pas la même chose !


----------



## daffyb (3 Novembre 2005)

dans ce cas, il faudrait aller faire un tour du cot&#233; des PC
peut-&#234;tre que ton disque monte sous windows....


----------



## Le Loupiot (4 Novembre 2005)

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je vais voir avec mon amie :love: cet apr&#232;s-midi pour voir si on ne peut vraiment rien faire c&#244;t&#233; mat&#233;riel... sinon, passage oblig&#233; par DiskWarrior. Gloups ! Croisons les doigts... &#231;a me rappelle quelques mauvais souvenirs que j'ai eus avec mon DD sous Windows No&#235;l dernier. Mais j'avais heureusement pu r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es avec un soft (GetDataBack, excellent pour Windows).


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la panne matérielle...
> Généralement, poubelle...
> Eventuellement en faisant jouer la garantie.



J'avais oublié de dire que mon dd monte parfaitement sous windows et sous linux (aussi bien sur un pc que sur mon iBook, donc ce n'est pas une panne matérielle!




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Présentement, c'est DiskWarrior qui ne sait pas le gérer ; ce n'est pas la même chose !



 Oups, j'ai rien dit alors...
Bon et dans le cas ou on utilise du fat32 (si vous vous demander ce que je fais avec 300Go en fat32, la raison est simple, c'est le seul systeme de fichier supporté a la fois par mac, win et nux), on fait comment alors si Diskwarrior ne connait pas ce systeme de fichier???
Ne me dite pas qu'il n'existe d'autre solution que de tout copier sur un autre dd et de le formater en hfs!

Merci!


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

Le faire réparer par un utilitaire sous win ou lenux


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le faire réparer pas un utilitaire sous win ou lenux



Arf c'est vachement ennuyant ça! d'autant plus que je doute que chez Apple ils n'aient pas pas pensé à cela! tout les utilisateur apple n'ont pas de pc chez eux.

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire. j'ai tout de même essayer de le défragmenter sous win (ce qui, a ma "grande surprise" n'a pas marché...), sous linux je ne vois pas trop quoi utiliser (a part Qtparted je touche rarement a des utilitaire de disque sous nux) et ss windows partition magic me dit que tt fonctionne bien...

Ce serait super si qq1 avait une autre idée!!! (pas que je n'apprécie pas tes conseils hein golf, mais tant que faire se peut je préfère me passer des pc, qui ont depuis que je suis sous mac, la tendance a m'horripiler)


Merci!


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait super si qq1 avait une autre idée!!! (pas que je n'apprécie pas tes conseils hein golf, mais tant que faire se peut je préfère me passer des pc, qui ont depuis que je suis sous mac, la tendance a m'horripiler)


T'inquiète pas, aucun état d'âme 

Du temps de Mac Os 9, nous avions des utilitaires disque digne de ce nom !
Le passage à X a zappé ces outils !
Et Apple fait l'impasse :mouais:


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon, après environ 12h, l'utilitaire de disque à detecter mon HD, j'ai donc lancer une réparation histoire de voir ce qui cloche chez lui et voici ce que j'ai obtenu...


```
Vérifier et réparer le disque &#8220;TARGA&#8221;
fsck_msdos(1071) malloc: *** vm_allocate(size=1069056) failed (error code=3)
fsck_msdos(1071) malloc: *** error: can't allocate region
fsck_msdos(1071) malloc: *** set a breakpoint in szone_error to debug
** /dev/disk3s1
** Phase 1 - Read FAT
** Phase 2 - Check Cluster Chains
** Phase 3 - Checking Directories
`..' entry in /Music/Children Of Bodom has incorrect start cluster
Correct? yes
`..' entry in /Music/Children Of Bodom/CHILDR~1 has incorrect start cluster
Correct? yes
No space for directory (Cannot allocate memory)
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume non HFS vérifié
	1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur
```

Autrement dit...je cherche encore....J'envoie un coupde partition magic et je regarde le resultat!


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Novembre 2005)

Voila, je fait remonter le post pour vous dire que j'ai réussi à récuperer et mon disque et mes données.

J'ai effectivment passer par un soft de récupération sous win du style de partition magic (je ne me souviens plus du nom exact, c'est un soft micro application)

En fait, comme le laissait présagé l'utilitaire de disque, il y avait un problème avec le répertoire Children of Bodom de mon dossier musique.

Je l'ai supprimer et maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitmenent.

Par contre Disk Warrior n'a été d'aucune utilité pour moi dans ce cas-ci.

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------

